# Есть вопрос, но кому задавать??? Тренировка мышц спины



## vsem (26 Ноя 2007)

Вопрос в следующем: Можно-ли закачивать мышцы на уровне позвонков L5-L4?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (26 Ноя 2007)

*Есть вопрос, но кому задавать???*

изолированно, на одном сегменте нельзя


----------



## Ell (26 Ноя 2007)

*Есть вопрос, но кому задавать???*

Можно, если есть техника такого закачивания yahoo


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (26 Ноя 2007)

*Есть вопрос, но кому задавать???*



Ell написал(а):


> Можно, если есть техника такого закачивания yahoo



а есть ли?


----------



## Ell (26 Ноя 2007)

*Есть вопрос, но кому задавать???*

*Игорь*, я считаю (уверена), что НЕТ  
Но человек же почему-то задал вопрос...


----------

